# Arnold Schwinn & Co. Excelsior/Henderson. 1912-1931



## cyclingday (Dec 30, 2020)

Barn Fresh,
1913 Excelsior Autocycle, Model 4C.









1931 Streamline Henderson, model KJ.




In 1912, AS&Co. acquired the motorcycle manufacturing concern from the Excelsior Motor Manufacturing and Supply Co.
They continued to develop and build the Excelsior Autocycle up until 1919, when they purchased the Henderson Motorcycle Company.
Then they renamed the Motorcycle division, Excelsior/Henderson.
AS&Co. continued to develop and manufacture both, the Excelsior and Henderson line of motorcycles up until 1931 when production ceased.
There were many technological contributions made during the years that Arnold Schwinn & Co. made motorcycles.


----------



## Rust_Trader (Dec 30, 2020)

That 1913 is a dream!


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 30, 2020)

So is the '13 running? Isn't that about how it looked when I saw it seven or eight years ago? Killer bikes Marty! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Dec 31, 2020)

She sure is a beauty!


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2020)

Freqman1 said:


> So is the '13 running? Isn't that about how it looked when I saw it seven or eight years ago? Killer bikes Marty! V/r Shawn



Unfortunately, not yet.
These pesky old bicycles have taken up most of my time.
But, I have collected a bunch of parts for it, so I should have just about everything I’ll need, to get it going, once that time comes.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2020)

Here are a couple of advertisements for the 1913 model 4C.








Oh, to be able to travel back in time, and pay a visit to, G.A.Davis, Bicycle & Auto Supplies.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2020)

Here is a model, that I’ve always been interested in.
Mainly, because I’ve never actually seen one.









Not even a photograph of one at any of the big AMCA meets.
It would be a glorious day, to stumble on to one of these in a shed sometime.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2020)

Or maybe this one.





Did it ever make it off, the drawing board?


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2020)

Now, here’s one that did make it off the drawing board.





In fact, it was so fast, that it sent, Harley Davidson and Indian scrambling back to their drawing boards.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2020)

Here’s a few brochures from throughout the years of production.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2020)

And a few photos of the production facility.


















I can just imagine, the sights, sounds and smells of the manufacturing process, at Arnold Schwinn & Co. Excelsior/Henderson. 1912-1931


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 1, 2021)

1912 Excelsior double, belt drive.  At Wheels Through Time museum in North Carolina.  Dale has the coolest motorcycle museum I have ever seen.  Yes, I like it better than the Barber Museum.  It's in Maggie Valley.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 4, 2021)

Here’s a few more photo’s of the Excelsior/Henderson building.








Original photographs, courtesy of, Mark Mattei.

































The old Excelsior/Henderson building was demolished on September 2 1996.



All that’s left from the once mighty factory, are the old bikes we collect, and a few mementos, like this period lithograph of the factory when it was new.


----------



## TrustRust (Jan 25, 2021)

See us at the Chicago show..


----------



## hzqw2l (Jan 25, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1329854
> Here’s a few brochures from throughout the years of production.



That would make a great jigsaw puzzle...


----------



## OC_Rolling_Art (Jan 25, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Now, here’s one that did make it off the drawing board.View attachment 1329831
> View attachment 1329832
> In fact, it was so fast, that it sent, Harley Davidson and Indian scrambling back to their drawing boards.



That V-Twin looks large...


----------



## TrustRust (Jan 25, 2021)

Braced Military Fork..


----------



## TrustRust (Feb 13, 2021)

*Just got this, love the graphics.. 1906 just before the Motocycles kicked in..








*


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Feb 13, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1329541Barn Fresh,
> 1913 Excelsior Autocycle, Model 4C.
> View attachment 1329537
> View attachment 1329539
> ...



Berry Beautiful Blue Bike! Congratulations


----------



## dave429 (Feb 13, 2021)

Both Bikes are amazing! That 1913 is fantastic!


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Feb 13, 2021)

A postcard on ebay... not mine.  But I do have that exact headlight.


----------



## Blue Streak (Feb 15, 2021)

Henderson Motorcycle Shop in Erie PA (photos labeled 1915)


----------



## bikejunk (Feb 15, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> Here is a model, that I’ve always been interested in.
> Mainly, because I’ve never actually seen one.
> View attachment 1329821
> View attachment 1329822
> ...



These were sold in Europe as the Triumph baby - when they bought the rights to the bike the design for the fork went with it- or so the legend goes - Brian Verrall had one for sale20 years ago - he said they were junk


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Feb 21, 2021)

Over the years, I've had three different 1913 Henderson motorcycles.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Feb 22, 2021)

Original painting that was used for a brochure. Not mine


----------



## bricycle (Feb 22, 2021)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 1330916
> View attachment 1330918
> View attachment 1330919
> View attachment 1330920
> View attachment 1330917



Check out the Left light weight's springer...just like a *Schwinn Springer* 'cept yoke skinnier...!!!!


----------



## TrustRust (Feb 25, 2021)

*I have been waiting for this credit a long time....





*


----------



## bentwoody66 (Aug 8, 2021)

Let me know if anyone is interested in this pair of Indiana Excelsior registrations.


----------



## Sven (Aug 11, 2021)




----------

